# Fs : fish room, All items must go! - Prices DROPPED!



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

2 x 20 gal standard tanks, 1 is paint black on the back. - $25 -> $20 each. There is an extra glass lif for $5 extra with purchase of a 20 gal.

1x 20 gal standard with stand and glass lid. Very mint conditon. - $60 or $70 -> $50 or $60 with aquaclear mini filter also very new.

4x Odyssea 200 watt heaters, again barely used - $20 each -> $18. 3 LEFT 

Refractometer - $40 -> $30

Fish trap - $10

Dual Fish hatchery box / baby nursery - $7 each or both for $10

5 gal bucket of sand - $10

778 991 2329 for fastest response.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmp obo


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pics of light fixture? Is it a hood?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up..


----------



## Genyosha (Oct 2, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the mini cube tank?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

for those that needs pictures, please text me and I ll text you picture as its the fastest way for me, upload just takes too long.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Everything is now obo, really need these things gone. 

Nothing is junk. I dont sell junk!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this uppp.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump bump bump.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump .


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kyee (Jul 24, 2012)

Any pictures of the 10 gallon?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

10 gal is gone todai.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

few items sold, list been updated.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

no one want anything?

prices are OBO.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bump !


----------

